# Never Back Down May 8th



## Miss MMA (Mar 29, 2010)

Happy Monday ppl!!! it was a wicked weekend with the beautiful weather. And yes event better only 3 beautiful weeks till NEVER BACK DOWN!!! To all those who don't know when it is (have you been livin under a rock!?!?!?) its May 8th.

My Top 5 fights to look out for (no particular order)

1) Steve Elliot v Scott Jensen

2) Dyson Roberts v Jemaine Facey

3) Stav Economu v Neil Grove (title fight)

4) Joe Holder v Michel Brown

5) and of course the main event ........Valentino Petrescu v Jimi Manuwa:tuf






I know I got my ticket, Have you??


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, that aint the main event anymore!


----------



## Miss MMA (Mar 29, 2010)

Your too right, the*Main event*has now been*CHANGED. Reza Medavian will now be taking on Jimi Manuwa

Here's the "New Rocky of MMA" in action






Who's you money on?


----------



## Miss MMA (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey Guys I Just heard that the former Cage Rage Champ Paul Cahoon from Liverpool has been added to the fight card and is set to fight on may the 8th!!

Not sure as to yet who he will be facing but as soon as I know you'll know!

This Event just keeps getting more and more juicy!!! Watch this space!


----------



## Miss MMA (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey people its Monday once again and yea its grey outside BUT it only 12 short days until the SMACK DOWN that is Never Back Down!!!! Cant wait for this event!!!

We've seen some fight card changes but never the less it still promises to be full on action packed "go on my son knock him out!!" night

Any takers on winners for this event?


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Who is Cahoon fighting?


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Probably a great event, shame about the name... just constantly reminds me of that pisspoor hollywood exploitation of MMA


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Thats what i thought lol


----------



## LeedsLS8 (Feb 13, 2010)

SteSteez said:


> Probably a great event, shame about the name... just constantly reminds me of that pisspoor hollywood exploitation of MMA


I liked that film hahahaha.


----------



## Miss MMA (Mar 29, 2010)

Not Sure Who Cahoon is fighting yet still trying to find out. but as soon as i know you will spill it mate!!


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Cahoon is fighting Earl Brown, isn't he?


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I only just read this because I thought it was about the dodgy film.


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

r u looking for n e more fighter????? am really wanting to fight....


----------

